# Help with a clients eyebrows!



## pnayluvs1 (Feb 10, 2008)

I've never had a client with eyebrows as difficult as this girl's I'm working with this week.  All the other people I've done makeup for has had pretty good eyebrows and just had to be filled in/drawn in.

This girl has a very small eye shape.  Normally eyebrows would start above the tear duct area, her's start about midway above the eyes.  They also slant downward with no type of arch what-so-ever.  At the same time there are very short.

I tried to draw in some at the beginning of the eyebrows and a little at the end to extend it, but that doesn't help the fact that she has no arch.

Anyone have any ideas?  She doesn't want change their shape nor wants me to fill them in so much.


----------



## mae13 (Feb 10, 2008)

Don't try to create an obvious arch if there is none - it'll just look bizarre. A lot of people have eyebrows that are just straight across and it suits their face shape.

For example, Natalie Portman has no real arch to her brows - they just sort of wing out.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...en-us%26sa%3DN


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 10, 2008)

i wish i could help but i'm having difficulty with a client's brows as well. she had cancer and lost all her hair, this includes all the hair on her eyebrows, and her lashes. i've never completely drawn in brows and had them look realistic so if anyone could help me out it would be awesome


----------



## pnayluvs1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok I obviously altered this picture. . but this is basically what her eyebrows look like!  What would you guys do to help frame her face better?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 10, 2008)

try drawing them on like what i did in the red to add on to her brows




i hope that helps


----------



## aziajs (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnayluvs1* 

 
_Ok I obviously altered this picture. . but this is basically what her eyebrows look like!  What would you guys do to help frame her face better?




_

 
Am I going to hell for laughing hysterically at this?!?!?!


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_i wish i could help but i'm having difficulty with a client's brows as well. she had cancer and lost all her hair, this includes all the hair on her eyebrows, and her lashes. i've never completely drawn in brows and had them look realistic so if anyone could help me out it would be awesome_

 
what's her skin tone and hair color? it's sometimes easiest to draw in nonexistant brows on pale blondes... That being said, powder with a soft angle brush, not brushed on but kinda pressed into the skin will do it, and look soft. Pick a color a few shades lighter that the hair, but the same tone (so no red-browns on cool brunettes, etc).  

a girl at my counter does this (with powder) every day. On occasion, she will lightly sketch her brows in w/ a light pencil, and further define and set with the powder. she has no brows as a result of cancer (she had to have her thumb removed to prevent it's spread). also, we are in an area with several hospitals, including a major university hospital, so we actually see a lot of cancer patients.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 11, 2008)

pixichik77 said:


> what's her skin tone and hair color? it's sometimes easiest to draw in nonexistant brows on pale blondes... That being said, powder with a soft angle brush, not brushed on but kinda pressed into the skin will do it, and look soft. Pick a color a few shades lighter that the hair, but the same tone (so no red-browns on cool brunettes, etc).
> 
> 
> she was a very warm brunette maybe like a level 5-6 (if you understand hair coloring)... and her hair thatis growing back in ( only her head hair) is white.


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Am I going to hell for laughing hysterically at this?!?!?!_

 
If so, I'll be burnin' right next to you.


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_she was a very warm brunette maybe like a level 5-6 (if you understand hair coloring)... and her hair thatis growing back in ( only her head hair) is white._

 
I'd use a little pencil for staying power, and to sketch out the shape, and then either BB Blonde or Sable (may be too dark; I use Bobbi, so it's what I know); just make sure you don't go too thick with the brow.
 If you find that too warm/brown with the white hair that's growing in, then I would use a light brown pencil with a little BB Grey (grey), Cement (lighter, browner grey), or Wheat (soft golden light brown).

and to the starter of the thread... the red guideline posted above is perfect.  and I think pencil a bit lighter than the hair on the skin where this is no brow, and then blend powder thru the entire brow (penciled and naturally grown) to mesh it together... you may need to experiment a bit with shades.


----------

